# Basic vs. Supplementary



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, I`ve tried searching but could not find an answer so bare with me.

I just got an offer and was wondering what the difference between basic salary and supplementary salary is?

Is the total paid to you or just basic?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Supplementary allowances normally cover the cost of housing and transport and would be paid over and above your basic.
Basic + Supplementary allowance = All in salary, which is what is paid to you at the end of the month.


----------



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, it was a bit confusing. A lot to read up on before making the big decision


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Supplementary allowances normally cover the cost of housing and transport and would be paid over and above your basic.
> Basic + Supplementary allowance = All in salary, which is what is paid to you at the end of the month.


Agreed but the supplementary allowance may refer to a 'top-up' to the basic but is crucially not considered when the End Of Service Benefit payment (and possibly bonus) is calculated. Best to get as much into the basic as possible.


----------

